# The Rugby World Cup



## DavyH (Oct 17, 2011)

It's just about over bar the shouting, because next weekend is going to bring the most unequal final in RWC history, but not a single thread on SS yet?

If the pools had gone as they should, the Aussie/Kiwi match would have been the final (because no way would we have beaten NZ in the semis the way they're playing at the moment), and probably much better for it.

SOOOOO ......

Everyone except Kiwis - what's your take on it so far?

(My opinion involves Bryce Lawrence and his mistrust of opticians, the stupid near-sighted cunt that he is)

Kiwis need not comment, because 2011 NZ rugby is fucking AWESOME.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2011)

Deserving winners? I thought France played fucking well, hats off to them. McCaw was fantastic! With an injury as well, what a soldier.


----------

